
San Francisco looks to ban free lunch at tech companies - srameshc
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/san-francisco-looks-to-ban-free-lunch-at-tech-companies/
======
Eridrus
On one hand I see where this is coming from: people like restaurants and
having a variety of them, usually a good chunk of their business is from
office workers at lunch, and by occupying those offices, tech companies are
making the economic situation for those around them worse again, and harming
the vibrancy of the areas in which they build offices.

On the other hand, the in-house catering is often better, healthier, more
convenient and more efficient than what you would get at a restaurant.

But I don't really think this is an honest attempt at solving a real problem
though, I think this is an attempt to have a vote on a wedge issue that London
Breed has to either veto or sign, making her a weaker candidate in the next
election.

~~~
goliatone
This is the first comment related to this issue that has made me stop for a
second and consider the whole situation in a different dimension. Like a chess
move...

------
jayofdoom
The thing that's truly bananas about this -- when I worked in SF and lunch was
paid for, we always catered in from local businesses! This sort of benefit
doesn't isolate you from the community, it invests in the community. More than
once I went to a restaurant that had catered a meal at my job -- places I
wouldn't have known existed had I not gotten a free lunch.

------
Rjevski
> that don't go out to lunch and don't go out in support of restaurants every
> day

These idiots need a reality check. No business is entitled to customers.
Customers choose to go there out of their own free will if the business
provides service they need. If it doesn’t, then it’s time to change products
or move onto another business model or market.

------
jrnichols
Of all of the absolutely ridiculous laws that I've seen show up in San
Francisco over the years, this is one of the stupidest things I've seen.

------
tiredwired
Next up - you cannot use building restrooms, you have to go out on the
sidewalk like everyone else.

------
klondike_
This is inconvenient for tech workers and will probably just cause more people
to bring their own lunch.

If these restaurants want tech customers, why don't they offer catering to
cafeterias? It's pointless to pass laws to protect your bad business model

------
modells
Collective punishment because non-tech people are envious? That’s the least
cool thing I’ve heard in a while. Mandating purchases from local restaurants
would be totalitarianism. I might lean democratic Marxist, but this proposal
goes way too far. Perhaps it’s just a CBS clickbait and/or proposal to stir a
debate? If restaurants offered better food and sold to meal plan services or
directly to companies, what’s the issue?

------
anon-patch-1
[https://www.change.org/p/san-francisco-government-ban-
kitche...](https://www.change.org/p/san-francisco-government-ban-kitchens-
from-the-houses-of-san-francisco-supervisors)

------
oceanghost
Is the concept of personal freedom dead in SF?

------
Bucephalus355
Disagree with many things San Francisco does but this has some good things
about it. FYI Marc Benioff at SalesForce has always done this for the same
reason that the city is citing.

Of course, the traffic would probably get much worse.

------
jiveturkey
only 51 existing cafeterias? wow.

stupid proposal, and will never pass.

------
njn
This would be an excellent move.

~~~
maerF0x0
For what reasons?

~~~
njn
\- Prevent tech companies from asserting bullshit \- If you're lucky, they
move out \- Other businesses can thrive \- Even though these rules don't apply
to already established companies like twitter and google, can somebody kick
them out of SF too? kthx.

~~~
maerF0x0
Ok, we've established your goal. But maybe you could speak a bit about why you
have that goal? Can you see any way that these companies may also be
benefiting your life?

